# Last Show in Adamstown, Pa



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Unfortunately the Toy show in Adamstown, Pa will be coming to an end after this Saturday's show as the Hall is closing down. Show is from 9am-1pm

It is just minutes off the PA Turnpike at the Ephrata exit at the intersection on Rt's 272 and 897.

Anyway, I will be there for the event in what may well be my last show of any kind as my new job takes all of my free time.
Lots of runners and who knows what, Guitars, Amps as well as lots of slots.

If any of you are out and about, make the trip, deals will be made!

Thanks,
Keith


----------

